# R35 GTR 2011 facelift model



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Let me know if your wanting to sell. 
Facelift model
Ideally under 40k miles 

Thanks


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

hey pal, there is a for sale section here, and a lot can be found online too! good luck with your search.


----------

